# When SHTF with pets?



## NewToPrep

If SHTF I just don't think I will be able to take my pets with me and my family. We have 3 wonderful dogs and 2 beautiful cats but I also have 3 precious babies, myself, and my husband to get out of the house. How do you emotionally deal with that? I may sound like a sappy woman, but those animals, especially the dogs have been with us since before we had any kids. They were my babies before I had my real babies! My children will also be very upset leaving them behind.
I know I'll have to suck it up in the end but I wouldn't mind hearing your advice.
Thanks.


----------



## UncleJoe

If at all possible, I would keep at least one (preferably all) of the dogs with you. They are just about the best early warning system you can have. They can hear and sense things that we never could. We also have cats but I'm afraid they would have to be left behind. JMHO.


----------



## Herbalpagan

Many people with pets have to make this decision. Our dogs will go with us, but they have their own little bug out bag and harnesses. A lot of people get their pets cages and a small trailer to haul them and other stuff.


----------



## Canadian

I'm not big on pets. If you can prep for them that's great. 

Since I'm more of a cat person I'd say just let them go. Animals are pretty good at taking care of themselves. When I was a kid my cat only came by the house to say hello and get a snack. It pretty much lived outdoors and would hunt for most of it's food and that was in the heart of the city. 

I'm sure if I had to evacuate when I came back the cat would be there looking at me like "hey where'd you go I need a snack." Unless the disaster was a flood or something like that. Then most of the pets wouldn't make it.


----------



## mona

I live at my bugout. So, I only worry about making sure that I have enough food for them. But with all the birds and squirrles rabbits and chickens and stored rice, beans and vegies, we should all be ok.


----------



## NaeKid

Depending on the pet, I will either turn them loose, flush them down the toilet or turn them into a meal. Creatures like birds and cats would be easy to "turn loose" - their instincts are strong enough to survive and stuff. Fish - if I cannot keep them alive for any reason - the toilet is my answer there. Gerbils and hamsters - they would make a nice meal for the cats.


----------



## River Rafter

I would never abandon my dog. He has his own bug-out-bag packed & ready to go. If I go, he goes with me.


----------



## MaryV

if you have 3 dogs, you may not be able to take them all. if it looked like things were going downhill, you may have time to decide to euthanize them before TSHTF fully. I have a yorkie, if things look like they are going downhill fast, I will have him euthanized. I dont think I could handle severe crisis and having to deal with him as well. but I will have to see...i would never turn him loose to die on the streets. a cat can survive, a yorkie? no way...


----------



## shirls

I have three chihuahua's they are family, and dont eat much lol they can come.


----------



## Canadian

Mad Max took his dog with him. Road warrior style.


----------



## wildman800

I don't have any cats, at this moment. If I had cat(s) & had to Bug Out, I'd set the cats loose to follow along OR do what they willed.

I have 2 dogs and although I wouldn't put them on a leash (in most places), We would keep them close in. They are extremely valuable in many ways in such a situation!

Pets are great watch dogs and cats. Pets have a soothing effect on humans during stressful times. My pets rate almost as high as my children, IMHO.

I have BoB's for my dogs and for my DD2's cat (in the event that the cat arrived at my home prior to bugging out, or if we met up with them @ a pre-arranged location). 

It's really a question of each person getting their priorities in line with their own personal situation(s). Everybody's situation will differ according to many factors.


----------



## Expeditioner

I have dogs from the working group: a Kuvasz and a Bernese Mountain Dog. both stay and both have BOB supplies. From a morale standpoint alone I want them around. Both are very loyal, can pull heavy loads for long distances, and are great guardians.


----------



## Woody

My black lab will certainly come with me. I feel the benefits of having her far outweigh the advantages of not having the extra baggage. As pointed out you have intruder alarm while YOU are sleeping. That alone is worth some extra preparation or hassle to haul the dog along. Mine can help with chores, collecting firewood as an example. Although she is older and not the fastest thing in the woods she would be a help in tracking game to hunt and in tracking it after it is shot, if it is not a kill shot. And if it comes down to it she is a portable, non-perishable meal if it comes to starving. With that in mind I better add some barbecue sauce to the storehouse.

I took on the responsibility of having a pet and that responsibility does not end when it is not convenient to have her anymore. Besides she is family and I could never leave family behind.


----------



## Expeditioner

A1 works well with dog meat!


----------



## triarii

I have a couple of pit bull mixes. One can run down and dispatch rabbits in a fraction of a second, so I guess she'll come with us.


----------



## The_Blob

shirls said:


> I have three chihuahua's they are family, and dont eat much lol they can come.


heh, I have 3 chihuahuas also & a black lab... they all can hunt (to an extent), the lab brings home squirrels, rabbits, groundhogs, raccoons, possums & the chihuahuas have brought me more mice & moles than my cat (of course, the cat EATS them)...


----------



## sailaway

I have two Yellow Labs, yellow dog is an Asian delicacy. I would need A1 Sauce.


----------



## preparednesspro

Guaranteed my dogs would come with me. My husband climbs a local mountain several times a week and often takes the girls with him -- they're incredibly resilient to the altitude and the workout, which is impressive. We'll just have to ensure we have all the appropriate medical/food supplies for the animals and that they can be quiet on command. Preparedness for Fido and Kitty « Preparedness Pro


----------



## Canadian

Don't forget to make your dog "tactical."


----------



## Magus

Cats hunt,its what they do.if worst came to worst I could live on thier "offerings" of headless squirrels and rabbits.


----------



## ingodwetrust

*Oh my gosh!!!!!!!!!!*

Oh my gosh!!!!!! I can't believe what I'm reading. When Hurricane Ivan was coming we packed up are 7 cats (indoor) and 5 yorkies, we took them all. I had just finished my cemo treatment a week prior to Hurricane Ivan and was unable to help get anything ready except for getting my kids out with us (I was still in a wheel chair). We came back the next day to fine everything gone Ivan decided he wanted everything and it looked like a war zone. Our neighbor up the street still had his house he let us stay with all our animals (no water/electric/etc... Couple days later when our family arrived we put up tents on our property, one for the cats, one for the dogs and one for us and my 2 brother inlaws sleeped in their truck. The situtation was very bad no clean water, food, etc.. until family arrived to help (no fema/police/no anybody). But by the time our family got to us that day I lost one yorkie that night I lost another in my arms, and against all odds I should not be here today either. We could not get to a vet (for our yorkies) or to the hospital for me (my nurse came on the 4th day with supplies for me). I would never leave my love ones behind. When your in danger/sick to death you'd be surprise what you can and should do for your loved ones.

------------------------------------------------------------


MaryV said:


> if you have 3 dogs, you may not be able to take them all. if it looked like things were going downhill, you may have time to decide to euthanize them before TSHTF fully. I have a yorkie, if things look like they are going downhill fast, I will have him euthanized. I dont think I could handle severe crisis and having to deal with him as well. but I will have to see...i would never turn him loose to die on the streets. a cat can survive, a yorkie? no way...


----------



## stormchaser

*pets*

We had a dog and she has her own BOB and her medicine is in the families case (a big tackle box with everything that you could want from three first aid kits then some) I have no intention of every leaving her behind. 
I also watch my neighbors dog while she is away, and if the SHTF I would take her dog too, partly because its a good dog and partly because. . . well. . . protein is protein.


----------



## NaeKid

Poll added to thread - please go back and choose the best option for you.


----------



## sailaway

You can always eat Scruffy!


----------



## Jason

We have 2 declawed cats and a dog. They all come. They are all indoor pets and are family. Just having them for the calming factor that they provide us pays their way. Plus the dog barks at ANY noise that doesn't belong. Cars or people on foot (mainly hunters) barely get into the yard and he's barking bloody murder.


----------



## UncleJoe

I couldn't vote accurately since we have some that would come and some that would stay. We only have so much room in the two trailers for hauling the "large furry animals". We could manage 3 horses, 2 donkeys, all 11 goats, all 30 chickens, and all 7 dogs. Left behind would be 2 horses, 1 donkey, 1 mule, and 5 barn cats. If the situation allowed we would come back for the rest.


----------



## bunkerbob

I have a dog, cats, a cow, and chickens. The last two unfortunately will be on there own if we are required to shelter down. The dog and cats will be a comforting addition to any shelter, and they are in mind when planning food storage, they have there own food supply and litter essentials. Worse case scenario, I also keep a how to WOK your dogs and cats recipe book on hand.:ignore:


----------



## The_Blob

bunkerbob said:


> I have a dog, cats, a cow, and chickens. The last two unfortunately will be on there own if we are required to shelter down. The dog and cats will be a comforting addition to any shelter, and they are in mind when planning food storage, they have there own food supply and litter essentials. Worse case scenario, I also keep a how to WOK your dogs and cats recipe book on hand.:ignore:


you stay classy, bunkerbob 

:2thumb:


----------



## Expeditioner

Have not had me some Mongolian Dawg in quite some time!!!! :beercheer:


----------



## Jason

Kitten fritters? Maybe kitten tenders?


----------



## youpock

aww kitten tenders..










I have a wife, a dog and a cat. My dog is medium sized and really doesn't use much food or water. The benefits of having her with us defiantly outweigh the cons. As for the kitty.. well she's the most ferocious cat I've ever seen/owned so depending on the situation we might leave her behind or bring her. It just depends on how things go.


----------



## GatorDude

All you family dog munchers watch out. Your wife and kids may just decide to roast dear ol' Dad before little Scruffy...


----------



## *Andi

I have more critters than trailer space ...  ... The 'indoor' dogs and cats would come with me and the larger critters, horses - cows- goats and sheep would be on there own. 

But it would have to be "very" bad for me to leave the farm. My plan is to 'stay in place' ... if I can ...


----------



## TechAdmin

I bet those are adorably tasty.


----------



## kyfarmer

youpock said:


> aww kitten tenders..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a wife, a dog and a cat. My dog is medium sized and really doesn't use much food or water. The benefits of having her with us defiantly outweigh the cons. As for the kitty.. well she's the most ferocious cat I've ever seen/owned so depending on the situation we might leave her behind or bring her. It just depends on how things go.


Ketchup maybe a little mustard, i,ll take a case if they have a long shelf life.  Yep your right GatorDude i,d be on the menu before them.


----------



## Jason

Something just sounds unpleasant about "savory meat wands"...


----------



## TechAdmin

Jason said:


> Something just sounds unpleasant about "savory meat wands"...


Like What? That was my selling point.


----------



## Jason

Sounds SPAM-esque, I guess... but hey, at least they're made with whole kitten! I got dibs on the dark meat!


----------



## bunkerbob

NewToPrep said:


> If SHTF I just don't think I will be able to take my pets with me and my family. We have 3 wonderful dogs and 2 beautiful cats but I also have 3 precious babies, myself, and my husband to get out of the house. How do you emotionally deal with that? I may sound like a sappy woman, but those animals, especially the dogs have been with us since before we had any kids. They were my babies before I had my real babies! My children will also be very upset leaving them behind.
> I know I'll have to suck it up in the end but I wouldn't mind hearing your advice.
> Thanks.


Well back to the original post, I guess it was my fault when I mentioned the WOK books. Anyway, I found some plastic barrels on craigslist here that have a removable/resealable top, just right to store bags of dry dog, cat or whatever food in for the post :shtf:scenario. By the way I got another dog last Sat from someone who had too many. That makes 2 black labs, 2 cats, 5 hens, 1 pet milk cow, known as Sally of the valley by my neighbors. The neighbors by the way thought we had a calf for the longest time because the cow, mix of Swiss and Holstein, likes to groom, lick, the dog when she comes into her pen, by the way the dog just loves it.


----------



## TechAdmin

Congrats on the addition. I bet they keep you busy.


----------



## Seneschal

Old thread I know! But I thought I'd add my 2 cents.  

I currently live with my family, and we own a fish, a dog, a cat, and 4 snakes (with plans for more snakes). The dog and cat would come with us, no question asked. The dog is a german shepherd, protective to the max...the cat is just too much of family to leave behind. The snakes...as much as I love them, they're snakes--in the end, they are far, far more equipped to take care of themselves than the dog or declawed cat. Instincts. I'd probably let the snakes go--but then, depending on the situation, I might leave them in their cages with a large supply of water, if I think that I can come back to retrieve them before long. If I'm going to someplace where I can settle down and can keep them warm along the way, then I'd just take them with me. They don't take up much space. A couple pillowcases for transport and a little water. Food isn't necessary on a regular basis, and they will eat pre-killed food--besides the fact that snake meat is very high in protein and very healthy, and since I have a breeding population...if necessary, they could serve as a food source.

I'd prefer not to eat my pets though.

Oh, and the fish? If it lasts long enough to actually have to worry about what to do with it, then I'll dump it into a nearby body of water. ;; It's old though. It should die soon.


----------



## drhwest

After seeing all of these postings I can't help but think of the movie _A boy and his dog._ We all have our priorities.

No pets for me, I just have to worry about getting the wife and kids out.


----------



## bunkerbob

drhwest said:


> After seeing all of these postings I can't help but think of the movie _A boy and his dog._ We all have our priorities.
> 
> No pets for me, I just have to worry about getting the wife and kids out.


For those of you that have not seen the film or read the book, the end is a very interesting relationship between the dog and his 'master' and what it ultimately leads to. YUM YUM :sssh::ignore:


----------



## Scavengerhill

Yeah, if you're traveling anywhere and have dogs or horses then take them with you. They won't kill you for your granola bars and are protection/ transportation, although I'm not a fan of horses in particular... Very high maitaintence.
I don't plan on traveling when it all goes down because my home is my base, with the wall and solar power and guns. Dogs and goats are the key element though, covering all my bases. Protection, companionship with the puppies and dairy, wool and meat with the goats. Also, while I do the dogsled thing up here, goats can be used as draft animals, espically larger breeds like the Boer.


----------



## Scavengerhill

bunkerbob said:


> For those of you that have not seen the film or read the book, the end is a very interesting relationship between the dog and his 'master' and what it ultimately leads to. YUM YUM :sssh::ignore:


*Gasp* Is this a dog sex reference?


----------



## Turtle

It funny, I was actually just thinking about this today as I fed my dog . . .

My dog would definitely come with us. She is a Border Collie/Burnese mix, super loyal, listens really well, and is like a child to us. No question there. I would also take my mom's dog, he's an Irish Wolf Hound, mixed with something else huge. He's the size of a small horse, and also listens to me very well and is very protective. My dog definitely has her own bag already set up, too.

As for the four cats . . . As much as I'd like to say that I would save them, I can't see how it would be feasible. If we have a solid place to stay, then yes, of course, but as things stand now . . . I would probably have to set them free, as painfull as that is to say. They are all de-clawed on the front, so they would never survive, and someone would probably eat them, since they are all very friendly and trusting.


----------



## bunkerbob

Scavengerhill said:


> *Gasp* Is this a dog sex reference?


Please!!!...read the book or see the movie, I would not make that reference here or anywhere. Even for me that is a sick reference
Just a quick glimpse of the book, at the end the boy and the dog after a long friendship including telepathy, escape from a underground survival society after armageddon and are enjoying a meal of 'meat', the companion that was there during the escape is no where to be seen!!!:ignore::scratch


----------



## Scavengerhill

Gee wiz Bunkerbob, sorry to jostle yer ideals. Does the dog die at the end? Because I'm done with sad dog books. Heh.


----------



## sailaway

I haven't been able to read a dog story since OLD YELLER.


----------



## bunkerbob

Scavengerhill said:


> Gee wiz Bunkerbob, sorry to jostle yer ideals. Does the dog die at the end? Because I'm done with sad dog books. Heh.


Thanks, maybe I'm to old fashion. Read the end of what I posted, "their, the dog and the boys, traveling companion was no where to be found after their meal of 'meat'":scratch Post apocalyptic world, not a lot of game around!!!!


----------



## Country Living

Since our plan is to stay on the ranch, it includes long-term food storage for the dogs. Besides being good companions, they are excellent watchdogs. They can also flush out a rabbit or a deer. They learned to leave the feral hogs alone.


----------



## Oroborus

http://polatrite.freewebspace.com/BurgerCat.jpg

Naw, just kidding.

I have a sweet Lab/Pit mix that will hang by my side till the end. Since there is no family around, her company will make me feel more human, like sitting around a hot campfire when it's cold out. It will be like Will Smith and his dog Sam in I Am Legend (minus the Zombies.)


----------



## Phoenix

I think that your categories are flawed. Most pets serve as companions. Horses serve a variety of functions, and are in a class by themselves. Dogs that can provide protection serve a different function than dogs that cannot. Cats have nothing in common with hamsters. There are also pets that should NOT be released into your local ecosystem.

When you're through being emotional, give it some thought. We're talking about survival here folks. You take with you whatever you can EAT if it comes to that.


----------



## UncleJoe

Since we are also in a _bug in_ situation, I can approach this with a more objective perspective.



Phoenix said:


> Dogs that can provide protection serve a different function than dogs that cannot.


ALL DOGS can provide protection. Their hearing and senses are far more attuned to changes in their immediate surroundings and will provide you with those few extra seconds you need to assess a threat. We have 7 dogs. The 2 Jack Russells are the first to hear something out of the ordinary. They set off the alarm for the big dogs and us. The big dogs have a very intimidating bark which will give the bad guy a moments pause to reassess his strategy. This also gives us time to be better prepared. Don't underestimate a pets value just because it's a pet.


Phoenix said:


> When you're through being emotional, give it some thought. We're talking about survival here folks.


While we aren't very emotionally attached to our cats, some people are and it is well documented that pets can have a very calming effect on stressed out people or illness recovery victims. A survival situation will require a way to calm the nerves and if a family pet does that, leaving it behind will create more stress in wondering what has become of it. JMHO


----------



## sinbad

Simpler life is part of my survival strategy

That means NO PETS


----------



## TechAdmin

Phoenix said:


> I think that your categories are flawed. Most pets serve as companions. Horses serve a variety of functions, and are in a class by themselves. Dogs that can provide protection serve a different function than dogs that cannot. Cats have nothing in common with hamsters. There are also pets that should NOT be released into your local ecosystem.
> 
> When you're through being emotional, give it some thought. We're talking about survival here folks. You take with you whatever you can EAT if it comes to that.


I'm all for eating your pets. There mobile little meat sacks when it really boils down to it. I just don't want to think about it till it gets to that point. You know?


----------



## Kriket

I have one pet in each category.

I have an Australian Shepherd she is smart, capable a decent rabbit-spooker and able to carry her own BoB. Able to follow directions, able to know the difference between danger and friendly. She knows when to bark and when to stay quiet. She comes with.

I have a Min Pin. He is as dumb as a box of rocks. Sweet, but dumb. He doesn't follow direction, doesn't know when to stay quiet, doesn't know when to stay close. He will be let loose, or left at the house with the door open. He probably won't be ok. I feel really sad that if something REALLY bad happened we would have to leave him. He is just too much of a liability. I have an infant son who needs my attention, I don't have time to divide that attention with a dog. That isn't fair to my son.

I have a cat who honestly would only vaguely know that we bugged out. She will be just fine on her own.


----------



## TechAdmin

I would never worry about the cats. The only reason I even consider them pets is I feed them once a day. Aside from that I don't see them. They're off doing cat things like killing rodents and snakes.


----------



## kbamvakais

We have a cat and i would have to say hes small enough that he comes with, he dont eat much mostly table scraps anyway, and my wife and daughter would never forgive me for leaving him, and that makes for a long apocalypse.


----------



## Jason

Kriket-how old is your son? We have a 17 month old boy.


----------



## Al-Thi'b

My dog would go with me no questions asked and better nobody try to eat him.


----------



## BRvalleyMT

I can see both sides of the discussion. Pets have moved up the chain in the family unit making them a spot at the dinner table. But taking a look at the independence of the animal should determine whether or not to take it with you or let it go. I am a animal lover but some animals like fish, snakes, hamster, rabbits and birds well they can fend for themselves. The only pet that has been breed to depend on the their human counter part is the dog. He will have his own bug out bag. Dogs kin sense of smell and hearing will be a great attribute for anyone as an early warning signal. Dogs are packed animals and they will help protect the pack. My dog will be going with me and my bf.
Now cats....cats are independent creatures. They will run the first chance they get. They may be loyal to a point but how many people went to look for their cat and the lil turd was somewhere watching you act stupid calling for him. yeah now just imagine it up in a tree and it sees danger coming and all the cat will do is just look at you thinking this is going to be good......


----------



## PrepN4Good

All my pets would come with me, period. The only way I would not take them is if I was physically restrained somehow (hand-cuffed, gun to my head, etc.)

_"We don't leave our buddies behind."_


----------



## Tweto

I'm shocked that so many people don't see the value in dogs. I have 2 Golden Retrievers that are always aware of everything going on around the proberty. Just a few mins ago both dogs started barking at a cat about 100 yards down the road. I don't know how they do this but they don't pay any attention to the cars and trucks that routinely go up and down the road in front of the my house. But if an unknown vehicle comes down the road I know about it.

I would like to have more dogs.


----------



## 1969cj-5

My Wife and I were just discussing what to do about the pets if we need to go into the shelter for an extended amount of time. I am of the opinion that the dog would be coming into the shelter with us. I had not contemplated this before. Gonna have to prep dog food and figure how to deal with the mess.. All of the other animals will be set free to fend for themselves till we can come out of the shelter.


----------



## sugarmagnolia

We have 5 cats and the MIL's little dog. They would be going with us in the event that we have an alternative to staying put. The dog let's us know when other people are around and the cats do a really good job of rodent control.


----------



## sailaway

My dog will be going with me, he is the security chief. I am building up a 6 month supply of dry food for him, 6 35# bags. I figure on a # of food/day for him. I buy 2 bags when I buy food so far I'm 2 ahead. I open the oldest bag of food when it is time to open another. I do not have a BOL yet so I am currently bugging in. when I put the BOL toogether he will be considdered in those plans.


----------



## mojo4

My mutt sticks with dad. He's good security and finishes the kids scraps so I don't feel bad about tossing em out. And he goes on patrol and let's me know if riff raff are around. He is priceless and if the SHTF his stock jumps up 200 points in our family.


----------



## kappydell

All my pets are prepped for, and all have their uses. My cats act as silent sentries, riding on my shoulder and alerting to anything unusual, and keep varmints out of the food stores; dogs give noisy alarm of approaching intruders, and deter larger varmints. They all pull their weight, and are a lot nicer than many folks are for compansionship. They are cheap to keep, so they come along!


----------



## Salekdarling

I love my animals. They are my children! I would take both my birds with me to my parent's house in a heart beat, along with my cat. But if there is no chance that I can get to my parent's home in a vehicle, I will have to let my birds fly loose. Knowing those two, they'll attach themselves to my shoulders, and never let go! Lol. I never really thought about bugging out with my animals. I need to take it into consideration now. Cat goes with me. I won't be letting her go until the day she passes away. She's my baby.


----------



## Salekdarling

PrepN4Good said:


> All my pets would come with me, period. The only way I would not take them is if I was physically restrained somehow (hand-cuffed, gun to my head, etc.)
> 
> _"We don't leave our buddies behind."_


If I could like this on this forum, I would! So I'll just give it a thumbs up!:2thumb:


----------



## dirtgrrl

*My dog Xena is an essential part of my bug out plan*

She's gonna be Chief of Security and Rabbit Procurement. A dirty look from her will stop most people cold, and she's very fast. When she gets her full size and strength she'll either pack her own BOB or pull a cart with mine too.

If Xena the Zombie Killer ever learns to leave the cat alone, he's coming too. He's getting old and I don't know how well he'd do, but I'll not leave him behind. Don't underestimate a cat as security. Before I got the dog, my cat always knew when someone was close to the house. Their ears are as good or better than dogs.


----------



## stayingthegame

if you are handicapped consider having your dog declared a service animal. that would allow them to be taken into a shelter. although that is not where I would tend to go.


----------



## SixGunsRattlesnake

My dog won't be left behind. A good dog should not be underestimated, I have never seen the kind of undaunting loyalty and courage from another creature such as that from a dog. The list of benefits a dog brings to the table is endless. My hound has his own BOB too!


----------



## md1911

Some Indian tribes used dogs to pull travois


----------



## ms_a2gwus

My dogs AND cats will go with us! Both are security for alerting, aiding in hunting and the cats would definitely be vermin control to protect the food stuffs. Remember, when bugging out, we all may well end up in somebody's wildland backyard and that means all kinds of small rodents. Most small animals aren't too picky about what they eat and they might pick up some tasty scent on your gear, too!


----------



## BillM

I have one Jack Russel Terrior. He will stay here with me and the Famiely. We are not going anywhere! He is my intrusion alarm and he dosen't miss anything.


----------



## urbanprepping

My dogs will hang with us until we're Hungary. Lol


----------



## AlreadyParanoid

Lots of good thoughts regarding uses for pets. 

Personally we just have one cat, and having just started prepping, worrying about her isn't even on my radar. Best I can figure, she'd be mostly free to fend for herself. Vermin control is probably the best use for her since she's a big softy even with complete strangers. I wouldn't really be considering her as a food source, but put in that specific situation, she'd be a serviceable stew before I watched my daughter go hungry.


----------



## BillS

We're bugging in. We have a year's supply of food for our two cats. I should get another 5 months supply of Purina Kitten Chow to last until the youngest cat is a year old. We'll have more cat food than we will have people food. I work from home. A lot of the time they're the only company I have here. I absolutely love them. One of them sleeps on our bed part of the time. I love to lay awake in the middle of the night and hear him purr.


----------



## gypsysue

I can understand why public shelters and camps won't allow pets. Can you imagine all the dogs barking and needing to be walked, and the cats...even if in carriers it would be a problem. And they have to use the litter box some time! 

That being said, I won't leave without my cat and dog, which means I won't be going to a shelter or camp. Period. They'll have to pry me out of my dog and cat's cold dead paws!  Or something like that!


----------



## Katurner55

I'd like to think I could take my sweet 5 pound Yorkie-poo, but he is a yappy little monster at times. So If we need to be still and quite, Bakley (his name) could be a problem. But on the other hand, I just couldn't leave him or turn him out. I would need to do a lot of thinking about this. I KNOW my husband would just chuck him out. Hmmm, maybe I'll leave the husband and take the dog!


----------



## Diego2112

I currently have no pets, but my wife and I have decided (after nearly 4 years of debate on the issue) that it's time to get a dog. 

A LARGE dog.

I plan to take 'em with me in the event the :shtf:. Trick is, I don't even have the SLIGHTEST clue on how to start, as far as training goes etc...

I figured taking them for walks gradually increasing how difficult the distance/terrain is, as well as getting them accustomed to wearing panniers.

ULTIMATELY, I figure working my way up to 5-10 mile hikes in the mountains, in all weather conditions, would probably be a decent start.

Any tips/thoughts on particular gear I should be looking for for prepping with a German Shepherd size dog?


----------



## fondini

I talked my wife into getting a dog. She got a boston terrier. Oh well, its fat enough to feed two of us for a couple of days.


----------



## goshengirl

A week and a half ago a dog charged at me and tried to go through our two dogs to attack me. It was really, really bad. But our dogs protected me - without them, I don't know what condition I'd be in right now.

But I tell you what - there is something so humbling, so amazing, about seeing two living beings putting themselves out there, putting themselves at risk, to protect me. It has totally changed my relationship with our dogs. I make a lot more time just to love on them now. And prepping for them has spiked as a priority.


----------



## md1911

That's amazing to me. That some one actully relize that dogs who can't speak love them. Action speaks loader than words. I am happy your dogs protected you............ and even better you noticed it and are showing your appreciation. Animals can be a great value


----------



## ms_a2gwus

gypsysue said:


> They'll have to pry me out of my dog and cat's cold dead paws!  Or something like that!


I can understand those sentiments! I've enjoyed your stories so much, GS, do you have one in the works for TEOTWAWKI with pets? :congrat: I would love to read about that kind of story; it would be different!


----------



## Prepper_Action

I know it is a popular dog (for all the wrong reasons) but I have a pit bull and couldn't be more confidant about the breed of my Lilly. She's a working dog and if trained right (not to be a guard-dog but to be loyal and obedient) this type of dog can benefit the whole pod. Mid size athletic dog that loves its master. I'll never leave my Lilly.


----------



## fedorthedog

Cats go outside dog come with us.


----------



## scorpiorising

fedorthedog said:


> Cats go outside dog come with us.


Don't waste food, make some kitty cho mein lol


----------



## GourmetEmergencyFood

*Cat bags for on the go.*

We have 2 cats and a dog. Our cats have bug out bags that are made for transporting cats as a hanging harness bag on the front of you that the cat slips into and you carry them that way. So yes, you'd have a backpack on your back and cat pouch on the front.


----------



## edwmoj5924

The dog will surely have to come since the use of dogs as tools have been integrated within the survival of man since the times that we called caves home. There is no way if we end back in the caves that I won't want a good dog in that cave with me for nothing else but warmth. As for cats, I have had some in the past that have brought home "gifts" to share with us, so I am sure the right cat would be beneficial. For me right now it's just a dog that is protective to a fault and does a great job of keeping us warm on chilly nights.


----------



## dirtgrrl

Diego2112 said:


> I currently have no pets, but my wife and I have decided (after nearly 4 years of debate on the issue) that it's time to get a dog.
> 
> A LARGE dog.
> 
> I plan to take 'em with me in the event the :shtf:. Trick is, I don't even have the SLIGHTEST clue on how to start, as far as training goes etc...
> 
> I figured taking them for walks gradually increasing how difficult the distance/terrain is, as well as getting them accustomed to wearing panniers.
> 
> ULTIMATELY, I figure working my way up to 5-10 mile hikes in the mountains, in all weather conditions, would probably be a decent start.
> 
> Any tips/thoughts on particular gear I should be looking for for prepping with a German Shepherd size dog?


First, your dog must be very well trained. You must absolutely work on your pack structure (her place in the family) and obedience before you can depend on her for everything you want to do. The best dog training site I have seen (especially German Shepherds) is leerburg.com. They tend to focus on Schutzhund and protection, but their training savvy is awesome.


----------



## Diego2112

dirtgrrl said:


> First, your dog must be very well trained. You must absolutely work on your pack structure (her place in the family) and obedience before you can depend on her for everything you want to do. The best dog training site I have seen (especially German Shepherds) is leerburg.com. They tend to focus on Schutzhund and protection, but their training savvy is awesome.


Oh, no doubt, no doubt. My mum actually used to run a side business of dog training/obedience school type stuffs. So that end of things is taken care of. I shall check out that site none the less, though. ANY extra help I can get is awesome.

The best part about it is, we're talking with a chap just up from us (about a half hour away) about a AKC Siberian Husky pup (something like 2 months old), so training is going to be GREAT! I think I'm going to name the guy Fenrisulfer, or Fenris for short.

I'm like a kid at christmas right now, super excited!


----------



## cree77

Our dogs would come with. They are already enlightened : ) I work with my dogs daily.When we head for a door they all head too. They can't wait to get in any vehicle we head for, SUV, RV, UTV.. They load up asap..


----------



## mattheb24

My wife once told me, if it is you or the cat, the cat wins. They come with us.

If things get bad we can always let them go.


----------



## Alaskalady

Cats (pets) are not as self-sufficient as people think. The average pet cat on its own lasts about 11 days. 

Mine are family and are trained to do tricks and are excellent watch cats. The two I have don't let rodents or bugs have a long life span, so they have hunting skills. I have had cats before that brought me "presents" all day long. Their 1 day catch record, of the ones I saw, was 13 by one cat and 11 by the other one. Most were brought in alive. I believe they wanted me to clean and cook them for everybody. lol. That would make enough soup for quite a while.

Cats do what you expect of them. They are faster to train than dogs and very loyal, if you expect it and give that to them.

My cats have most of a bug out bag. I am in process. Policy has recently changed as far as animals in shelters. The Red Cross was allowing them, but this changed. They have a pet shelter next to a people shelter and require the owners to come daily to care for the animals. Sleeping with the animals in the pet shelter is not allowed. 

Service animals are allowed in people shelters. It is recommended that you have a recent photo with you and your pet together for proof of ownership. You should also have vaccination records and tags in order to get either pets or service animals allowed into facilities. FEMA has more information on their site about sheltering pets. I also have more on my blog.


----------



## iibulldoggy22

*Taking pets with you*

It seems to me that when you decide to add dogs or cats to your household, you have assumed responsibility for them. I won't go into how much it took me to save the life of one of my dogs when she had an anaphylactic allergic reaction to a rabies shot, but it took me several months to pay it off. To abandon pets is cruel, if you don't want to take them with you, at least have the decency to euthanize them rather than let them suffer from terror before starving to death.


----------



## BillS

We're bugging in with our cats. We already have at least a year's supply of dry cat food.


----------



## LongRider

I have no option on this poll as we will be self sustaining of grid with no need to bug out. So we and our our goats, turkeys, chuckers, three Akitas, one barn cat, one outdoor house cat, are staying put. 

That said. If we had to bug out. the turkeys and chuckers would be butchered if I have room to pack the meat. If not they would be released unless I was under siege than I would slaughter them and foul the meat I will not be feed my attackers. Feral cats are a blight on the environment so the cats would be fresh meat immediately. If possible I would take the goats. If not I would not leave them or the cats alive or edible by anyone else. 

Our Akita I would take. I have seen rez dogs who have never commercial dog food and have never been fed by a human being. Akita are one of the few breeds of dog that are capable of becoming feral or rather return to their wild state as they are from pure blood Asian wolves domesticated 3,000 ago. Twice in their history they have been released into the wild and the breed survived. They would not be allowed to be a drain on our resources, they will forage for themselves. In addition to the obvious benefits dogs provide, alerting you to threats, hunting, pulling a travios if food became scarce enough they would become dinner. 

That sounds harsh but if you ever have to look into your starving children's eyes you will have no problem doing what is needed. Thank them for their years of service and loyalty and the life they are going to provide you and your family by sacrificing theirs. Of course you can keep a part of them with you always as part of your coat.


----------



## LongRider

Alaskalady said:


> Cats (pets) are not as self-sufficient as people think. The average pet cat on its own lasts about 11 days.


Maybe in Alaska. Down in the lower forty-eight feral cats are listed as one of the biggest threats to wildlife that there is. The biggest threat to endangered bird species that there is bar none. Cats are one of the few species other than man that kill for fun. As well as being a threat to the habitat of wild indigenous species as they consume the same diet that badgers, bobcat, lynx.

Around here they are a real problem. Feral cats make great reactive night targets. Cats that use our garden for a litter box or stalk our chickens, turkeys, or chucker become fertilizer


----------



## LongRider

BillS said:


> We're bugging in. We have a year's supply of food for our two cats.


Dried cat/dog food spoils. I am not sure of the life span of canned food as we don't use it



scorpiorising said:


> Don't waste food, make some kitty cho mein lol


Or to teach your dogs what tasty food sources are available to them. With all the folks leaving their cats there should be an abundance of feral cat treats available


----------



## menehuni509

Our dog comes with us. He's a pug and not good for working, but the laughter and love he gives us makes up for that. He's also good at letting us know when someonr's around. Unfortunately, everyone who comes into the house is a friend as far as he's concerned though. We're working on that. He's only 9 months old afterall.


----------



## alwaysready

We plan to bug in on our 1/2 acre in a rual area. We have 2 Presa Canario dogs one is protection trained the other is being trained. They are feed on a raw diet that they are able to supplement with the occasional **** or rabbit.


----------



## Ration-AL

dog comes with the cat stays @ the house as he'll be fine until/if i return....

my dog is a borderline vegetarian, he loves veggies and plants and have fed him whole fiddle head salads before and he loved it! lol

the cat is a good mouser and bird whisper so he'll be fine indefinitely, he was a kitten of some farrel barn cats that the neighbors used for just that "barn cats" lol

i love my animals and will do what is best for each one of them, unfortunately my dog is a sweetheart and has never raised his voice at another person ever and is really just a big cuddle toy, but on the other hand he's a born hauler, he often carries around 15-20 lbs of gear on the trail can go forever and i've had him pull me on my ski's a number of miles before on the way out of the backcountry when i get tired a number of times....he's the best dog i've ever had and i'm gettng him a little brother in the next few months.

he's a malamute, not to be confused with a girly-man's little husky...lol 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alaskan_Malamute


----------



## Pixelphoto

I don't have preps I have food. Chickens, Goats, Rabbits. I eat them. mmmmm good. 
used to have dogs and loved them but don't want to get attached to anything I may have to eat.


----------



## Padre

Don't tell the kids, but I think people who say never are just plain DUMB. If I can't provide for man's best friend there is no way I am going to turn them loose so that they go feral and attack me or someone else. Man's best friend will do me one last favor if it comes to that, yum. I love Chinese.


----------



## BillS

LongRider said:


> Maybe in Alaska. Down in the lower forty-eight feral cats are listed as one of the biggest threats to wildlife that there is. The biggest threat to endangered bird species that there is bar none. Cats are one of the few species other than man that kill for fun. As well as being a threat to the habitat of wild indigenous species as they consume the same diet that badgers, bobcat, lynx.
> 
> Around here they are a real problem. Feral cats make great reactive night targets. Cats that use our garden for a litter box or stalk our chickens, turkeys, or chucker become fertilizer


Any predator will kill easy prey that can't flee. They will kill more than they can eat.

Feral cats aren't a problem in states with cold winters. We don't have them in Wisconsin.

Feral dogs are a danger to humans. Feral cats aren't.

http://stlouis.cbslocal.com/2011/10/17/are-wild-dog-packs-roaming-north-side/


----------



## BillS

LongRider said:


> Dried cat/dog food spoils. I am not sure of the life span of canned food as we don't use it
> 
> Or to teach your dogs what tasty food sources are available to them. With all the folks leaving their cats there should be an abundance of feral cat treats available


Our dried food is good until 2013. I think the canned stuff is good until 2015. We can rotate both supplies.


----------



## bahramthered

I'm coming up on a week of having a cat. My girlfriend asked me to take her since she had to move into a new house which did not allow cats. In a BO she would be worthless. If it was a slow disaster or some sort of evacuation I'd take her but in an emergency 'm not seeing a lot of value in this ditzy thing. But she is nice to pet.

My last dog, a Mutt of the first order would have had a place of honor in my plans. 70pounds of smart alert well mannered dog. Just playing hide and seek he taught himself to be a tracker. Not exactly a great hunter but very protective, alert, and willing to show some fang when the situation called for it. 

When I get another dog I hope he lived up to half of his predecessor.


----------



## urbanprepping

Cats are tasty.


----------



## Sam

> Mad Max took his dog with him. Road warrior style.


Yepper, and stole the poor pooches Dinky Di too!


----------



## TheLazyL

As long as they don't present a security risk and feeding them does not take food from my family, OK.

If they present a security risk or feeding them would take food from my family, I would kill them.

Turning them loose is shirking your responsibilities and could endanger another family.


----------



## Billyboy

I realize this post was started a while ago, and I'm new here, but I wanted to offer my 2 cents...maybe 1. 

We've considered ourselves homesteaders for a few decades now. In everything that we plan or purchase we do with a certain mindset for simplicity and survival (of extremes and moderation). Everything on our homestead must have a purpose, including "pets", livestock is self explanatory. When we make the decision to take on a pet it is for life. Can we afford to feed it, provide medical care, AND what utilitarian purpose does he have? Both of our dogs would defend us to their death...in my mind, for the protection of my child...priceless, especially when SHTF. One of them is an amazing hunting dog, again priceless when SHTF. You can't protect your family when you are humanly required to sleep and it would be nice to have an extra four legs exerting energy to feed them when you can not.


----------



## Onebigelf

Just to be fair...

Come SHTF, I'm killing you all for cat food.

John


----------



## jduncan

*Fur-Kids*

I specifically got at least one of my dogs in my preparedness plan. Early warning, PLUS, he weighs 140lbs. If I have to sacrifice him, it will be in him doing his duty of protecting us/buying us time. I've prepped for him--as some have stated, a family member. I agree euthanasia would be the best option if unable to transport.


----------



## zombieresponder

I value my dogs a lot more than I value the majority of humans, so they're coming along.


----------



## cnsper

bahramthered said:


> I'm coming up on a week of having a cat. My girlfriend asked me to take her since she had to move into a new house which did not allow cats. In a BO she would be worthless. If it was a slow disaster or some sort of evacuation I'd take her but in an emergency 'm not seeing a lot of value in this ditzy thing. But she is nice to pet.


You talking about the girlfriend or the cat?:scratch


----------



## EXPERT_SURVIVALIST_RANGER

Take the dogs, they can help with security and hunting, cats will help themselves.


----------



## EXPERT_SURVIVALIST_RANGER

I have two dogs and I'm more worried that they'll leave me and survive by themselves. I don't think they will because dogs are pack animals but I'm still worried about it.... :-/


----------



## alwaysready

jduncan said:


> I specifically got at least one of my dogs in my preparedness plan. Early warning, PLUS, he weighs 140lbs. If I have to sacrifice him, it will be in him doing his duty of protecting us/buying us time. I've prepped for him--as some have stated, a family member. I agree euthanasia would be the best option if unable to transport.


Thats a lot of DOG May I ask what breed? Also has the dog received any protection training? Just asking because I'm a little dog crazy.


----------



## tsrwivey

I like my dogs better than most people. If there's gonna be any euthanasia done, it won't be my dogs.


----------



## EXPERT_SURVIVALIST_RANGER

tsrwivey said:


> I like my dogs better than most people. If there's gonna be any euthanasia done, it won't be my dogs.


Same for me, id give up family before my dogs....


----------



## jduncan

Rhodesian Ridgeback, male. We'll depend on his instincts. His breed is from Africa--the females were taken on the hunt while males stayed behind to protect the homefront. He's my first one....I'll have more! Brilliant, sweet, stand-offish around strangers, but no hyperalert mouth aggression like a Dobie. VERY bonded to family (lives inside with us--no chewing problems once we got past about 16 mos). HIGHLY recommend.


----------



## jduncan

OH..."the hunt" = lions


----------



## Resto

There was never any question that my preps included my dogs. Im specifically Bugging in, they are a vital part of my household, not just friends, but members of the Security Team. They have earned the right to preps. Semper Fi sums it up..


----------



## zombieresponder

alwaysready said:


> Thats a lot of DOG May I ask what breed? Also has the dog received any protection training? Just asking because I'm a little dog crazy.


We had a lab when I was a kid that weighed about 140, and it was all muscle. One of the smartest dogs I've ever seen. He liked beer, but wouldn't touch cheap beer like schlitz. Also, if someone set their bottle/can down, he'd steal it, then turn it up and drink it. Our current big male lab weighs right around 110-115 with a little fat on him. He was 105 before my son was born.


----------



## bahramthered

cnsper said:


> You talking about the girlfriend or the cat?:scratch


I meant the cat. And I have to revise my statement, fleeing a hurricane or tornado I'd bring her. If I need operation security... This little monster will not shut up when contained in her carrying case or my truck.


----------



## Grimm

We currently have 6 cats. All indoors and fixed. They are our babies from before we had our Roo. Three of them for sure would bug out with us as they are great mousers (former feral cats turned house pets- they still get the odd mouse who dares come inside). The other three are as dumb as posts and would more than likely weigh us down. The youngest has no natural instinct but then she was hand raised by us from a few days old. I am a sucker for bottle-feeder kittens. She is a cutie when she climbs under the quilt on cold nights to snuggle with us...

Anyway... I prep for all of them just in case. But if I really had to 'trim the fat' my DH and I have discussed which ones go and in what order.

We are talking about getting a dog when Roo is a bit older and we move out of the city. In this case I would prep for our dog too. Our pets are our family regardless how many legs or if they have fur. But even with human family you have to cut the apron strings when the burden is too much.

Now, I would have no problem putting down any of my in-laws should SHTF.


----------



## bfvtech

My dog is about 75 lbs and I had him longer than some of the kids, makes him a large portion of the family and he let's me know when ever anything is outside the house so he is very vital to my night time security


----------



## RoadRash

Cataouli Leopard dog I got as a rescue origanally from louisiana best dog I have owned, does not bark but he does have a low growl when he senses something/someone he does not like. He is a great early warning system.
I have had 4 years he is about 5 1/2 yrs old he is just n the last year not skiddish. Damn people who beat dogs.....


----------



## valannb22

We have a cat that would definitely be going with us, rabbits, and a turtle.


----------



## Dakine

My dog is bug out prepped and goes with. the cat is bug in prepped and would be highly doubtful to be coming with. I'm not sure what I'd do about letting her loose or not, if things had deteriorated that badly she'd just be someone elses lunch if she were found wandering around, and even when she was the neighborhood community cat before I turned her into an indoor cat because she was going to have kittens she was friendly to people, so someone would definitely eat her because she approached them.

I wouldnt like the thought of her starving to death after I turned over the 20 lbs of kitty kibble or whatever is stored for her. 

As far as bug in preps go, cats are a desirable addition. Everything that we currently poison or trap now is going to go absolutely bonkers on recreation when there's no more pesticides, no more roaming predators (remember the starving masses? they have .22's and are going to be popping coyotes and stray cats and dogs for food at any opportunity they get) and the mice and gophers and rats and whatever else are what are going to tear up gardens and eat stuff inside the house and ultimately they'll be spreading disease too.

Cats will help clean that mess up, but they're susceptible to the disease part, and since mine is fixed, it means no more cats afterwards. So, people that are in far more rural areas with barn mousers are in great shape... but kitty in the city is going to be lunch for a lot of people.


----------



## Grimm

Okay. I have to take back something I said about 3 of our cats being as dumb as posts. 2 of the 'dap' cats are sweet and loving but have no natural instincts. They were both bottle feeders. They are tooooo connected to people to be set loose when SHTF. The one redeeming quality that both share is that they are super easy to train. I do mean train- not litter box train but behavior train like a dog. They are highly trained cats. They earn their keep in our home as animal actors in film and tv. They may have a usefulness when SHTF after all. Now the third 'dap' cat will have to have his vocal cords removed if he wants to stay.


----------



## plgrass

wow good question we have 2 dogs 1 cat 2 rabbits and 31 chickens - the chickens are a no brainer - we eat them now - the rabbits are 4H show - if times were tough we would eat them - the dogs and cats -well I hope it is never that bad but if you had to you could eat them - I was in China twice and believe it or not I was at a buffett that had dog stew! It was boiling and I wanted to try it but my wife gave me holy hell for even thinking about it. So I didn't. To this day I regret not trying a bite. I wonder what it would taste like? Don't be mad at me - my dogs are my babbies I would never eat them unless we were desperate!


----------



## stanb999

What ever you do don't let Fido and Fefe go. They are predators by nature, they will compete with you for meat.
Fido will join a pack and be an issue down the road. If not for you the next guy. 
Fefe will kill more game than it will or can consume. Making your existence harder.


All feral get shot on sight when SHTF.


To lighten the mood. 
It will be like Chinese buffet!
"Cat no fast!"
"Dog three legs"
"Rat so slow"
"Deer long flat"
"Rabbit hop one leg." 

A fine meal for all.


----------



## WoodRose

Mine will stay with me - I consider their possible barking a liability. I took them for the long run... One is blind, one has glaucoma and must have medication. They will survive as long as I am able.


----------



## MetalPrepper

Re reading this post.....I am quite sure I will be called dumb or not logical for my opinion....LOL....(lots of people on here are sooooooo "above it")....but my dogs are part of our lives, and as someone pointed out, let loose they become part of the problem. I have prepped for them and they are part of my family. If I have to go into the abyss , it will be with my best friends.....now will we go and eat eagles....maybe, maybe..........


----------



## fondini

MetalPrepper said:


> Re reading this post.....I am quite sure I will be called dumb or not logical for my opinion....LOL....(lots of people on here are sooooooo "above it")....but my dogs are part of our lives, and as someone pointed out, let loose they become part of the problem. I have prepped for them and they are part of my family. If I have to go into the abyss , it will be with my best friends.....now will we go and eat eagles....maybe, maybe..........


I'm guessing eagles taste like fish. Please post the results so we know!


----------



## rf197

He's coming with me.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

We gotta emergency plan fer the pets just like we got one fer us.

Were down ta just cats now, they be a bit easier ta deal with but yall would get the idear fer dogs er such. 

We got several carriers, ifin were pullin out were takin one large carrier that the cats will travel in an be there substitute home. The small carrier be fer seperatin em out fer a bit while they eat er what have ya.

We have a couple portable litter pans with extra bags. Water, food stored in vac bags in a bucket with extra litter. It be important ta have there regular food cause a disaster ain't the time ta upset there tummies some more.

Besure an have copies a vaccinations an any other paperwork yall got fer yer pets. Have pictures a yer pets incase ya get seperated. This be a good time fer name tags on yer pets with ID's. 

Ifin yer pet requires medications, besure an have extra a that on hand. Same thin ifin ya use a special shampoo er such. Have extra towels case ya need ta bath yer pet.

Have food an water dish's along to. We keep everthin in two buckets in the large carrier. Thata way all we gotta do be take out the buckets, put the cats in, load up an go. Also, a towel er small tarp can be used ta cover the carriers ta protect from wind, rain er help keep em calm.

Onea the big problems with Katrina was that folks couldn't take there pets ta them shelters. Rather then leave there pets many folk just refused ta go an stayed home. FEMA has changed that rulin now, shelters now have ta provide a place fer pets. BUT don't count on em ta have everthin ya need fer yalls animals, still bring yer own.


----------



## alwaysready

MetalPrepper said:


> Re reading this post.....I am quite sure I will be called dumb or not logical for my opinion....LOL....(lots of people on here are sooooooo "above it")....but my dogs are part of our lives, and as someone pointed out, let loose they become part of the problem. I have prepped for them and they are part of my family. If I have to go into the abyss , it will be with my best friends.....now will we go and eat eagles....maybe, maybe..........


I see nothing wrong with your post. Our dogs are part of the family. I would never have gotten them if I could not provide for them sort of like having children. Also my dogs would be very disapointed if I went into the abyss without them. They are after all Warriors!


----------

